# tear away patch backing



## icenfire (Jan 25, 2011)

Last year while searching patches and backing etc.... I ran across a supplier that sold a new material that you could sew a logo at 100% and tighten the edge satin and it would "cut" this material to make a patch. You would not have to laser cut or "finish" with glue or heat stick. I lost a computer that had the site bookmarked. I want to make patches but don't have time to heat the edges and over lay plastic etc. Any one else out there run into this site or product? Its basically a tear away stiff backing for Patches.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Where abouts are you based?

ETC Supplies in the UK does this:-

ETC Worldwide Suppliers of Garment Decoration Products | Embroidery, Sublimation, Heat Press, Packaging, Diamante, Badges

Hope this helps


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

here's a trick I've learned. use a plastic shower curtain at a dollar discount store. trial and error till you find that certain shower curtain. as for material I use:

Patch Kits and Material | Colman and Company

for blanks

Custom Embroidered Patches by HPI EMBLEM


----------



## icenfire (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea that is the stuff. Now just need to find a supplier in the USA. I'm From Seattle, Wa.


----------



## icenfire (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea maybe I will try some bat wings and horny toad scales mixed in a cauldron, spin around 7 times and poof magic badges in an instant. LOL


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

icenfire said:


> Yea that is the stuff. Now just need to find a supplier in the USA. I'm From Seattle, Wa.


Am I missing something? If you are referring to the link that Ricky posted, Colman and Company is in Florida....

That being said, I ordered some of that material a while ago and I was not impressed with it. I'd rather use regular twill and stitch it on a clear backing, then add the adhesive.


----------



## sraymer (Feb 21, 2012)

Could you explain how you use the shower curtain?


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

sraymer said:


> Could you explain how you use the shower curtain?


certainly^^ go to a dollar discount store and buy a vinyl shower curtain . hoop portion of the shower curtain and do a full embroidery on it. make sure you border with satin stitch. after your done just punch it out and your done. can't go wrong with a dollar shower curtain and all that vinyl just to make patches.


----------

